# Swollen Eye Help



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi. I have a hen that has a slightly swollen eye. It is the corner of her eye that is swollen. It almost looks whitish in the corner where the swelling is. There is no other facial swelling. She is acting completely normal, appetite is normal, droppings are normal, no nasal discharge, and the eye isn't watering. Is it maybe an eye infection? The swelling is squishy. Sorry, I don't have any pictures of it right now but it is not very swollen, just enough to tell a difference. If it is an infection how do I treat it? If it takes antibiotics, I have LA-200 (Liquamyacin) and Tylan 50 injectable. Thanks is advance.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, I need a pic. 

I don't see where you live but if its in a warm enough area it could also be a bug bite. 

I hate recommending any drugs until more is known. But I also hate not recommending them when there is obviously a need. 

Soft and squishy says fluid filled but that does not necessarily mean pus filled.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I will get a pic in the morning. I live in Kentucky. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As wigged out as weather has been up there I'm not sure about the bug bite now.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

It's gotten bigger overnight! It looks like a white bubble under the eyelid. She is still acting perfectly normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent pics.

Do you see any spot that is slightly different than the rest of it. You know like bug bite can leave behind? Does she scratch at it? 

I don't like either of the drugs you currently have because they are both injectable. But if you choose to do it, use the LA 200, .10 cc per pound of bird.

The approach I would probably try first is to use an antibiotic eye ointment. You can get that at your vet over the counter or most feed stores and cop-ops sell it. 

This could be a wound but quite frankly, I don't know. You might be observant to the point you caught it right at the very beginning. So soon its hard to identify. Its not communicable so if you were worried about that you can relax.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

On the white bubble there is a red area in the middle. I'm not sure what it is but it is under the eyelid. What could it be? Thanks so much for all your help! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

What kind of eye ointment should I get? Is there a certain kind? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She could have reached towards something and gotten poked in the lid. I think chickens are just as bad as little kids for finding things to get hurt on.

But that is just a guess. Not being there to see makes it all guess work

If you ask for antibiotic eye ointment they will know what you're asking for. If you go to the vet they might offer one with a steroid. Tell them about her lid, they might think that is the better one to go with. Some feed stores have the little box sitting on the shelves with other large animal health care products.

This is a learning moment for all of us. Would you keep us posted on how she does. This might resolve on its own without a lot of fuss but then again, it might not.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks, I will go to the feed store and look around. I am going to try the ointment from the feed store first. If it doesn't work I will ask my friend to talk to the avain vet he knows and get some ointment. I will keep you updated. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have heard some people wash the eye out with contact lens solution. Do you think I should?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can try. Use the sensitive saline solution for contact lens wearers. If something is there its under the lid. I would think that the eye would also be red from irritation at the foreign body though if something was there. 

If she's not scratching it chances are nothing is there.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I called my local vet (not avian) just to see what they had. They had neomycin. Will that work? It's for dogs. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. I'm surprised that they sell it over the counter so freely but they do make it convenient when we have something like this pop up.

If there is some infection in that lid the ointment should help fight it.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I was looking at the eye again and I think it is an injury. There is slight bruising right above the red spot on the white bubble. How should I treat it if it is an injury? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would just go ahead and do what you were planning on. If there is any puncture there it will help stave off infection.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

It looks like the swelling has gone down some overnight. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

The eye is doing very well. The swelling has gone down so much! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's excellent news. It could have been a bug bite or some minor injury. 

You have had days nice enough to have some biting bugs out.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Her eye is completely back to normal! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

